# Personal encounter with Security K9



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So, probably this should be in chat, but since it directly deals with a working K9 I put it here. Figure I could tell my funny story and maybe get some feedback from detection handlers. 

I just got back from an amazing vacation to Charleston SC. My flight in(and out) was fantastic. Go JetBlue! And I had just deplaned in Charleston and went to a vendor to buy a pair of sunglasses, which I had forgotten. 

As I was standing in line to pay, a K9 handler passed by with her GSD. I paid no mind, I know better. But, well, the dog showed a lot of interest in me. He pulled his handler over to me. And by pulled, I mean, he was on loose leash and diverted her towards me. He sniffed all over, my bag, my leg, my hand and circled me. Talk about heart attack!!! I looked at the handler, she smiled and said "dog lover?" To which I replied "yup, have working dogs myself!" She laughed and moved on. 

Needless to say, I nearly needed to change my clothes. I have never had a detection dog "hit" on me before. But I have to say. The handler was easily able to read her dog and dismissed his interest in me. Thank goodness!!!! 

I don't do any drugs and had no weapons or contraband, so while I was a bit freaked, I knew that I had nothing bad on me. But still. A bit uncomfortable!!! 

When she moved on I turned to the person behind me and said "well that was freaky!!" And got a good laugh. 

I have not been around a lot of this type of detection dog, so I don't know what their normal trained indication is. But obviously he did not give it. 

Handlers, has this happened to you? When do you think more of it? When do you write it off as a fluke?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont have an explanation, but I can see where it was a different kind of experience


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lol that would have freaked me out,


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Most security k9's I dealt with were used for patrol functions not detection. In addition it was against policy and common sense to allow the dogs to interact with the public no matter how social they were..


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

That would be freaky! You're right, she probably knew if the dog didn't do a formal indication, I'm guessing.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

@gsdsar… thanks for sharing!

Here is one of my stories:
A colleague and I were returning from a trip to Asia. We had passed through passport control and were awaiting our baggage before going through customs. 

Next thing we both knew, there was a Beagle indicating at my colleague’s carry-on bag. We were both somewhat confused/amused, but the handler told my colleague that he had to search her bag. 

It turns out the offending item was an apple my colleague had purchased prior to the flight from Asia as she thought she would eat it en-route.

I know, disappointing… just an apple. But, trust me, the whole experience made for many good jokes. I mean, how could I not comment on the first thoughts that crossed my mind after the Beagle indicated on her bag… lol!

I have many other funny/freaky border control and customs stories. But, Chip18's photo of the Beagle made me think of this one.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It sounds like the dog was crittering (general term for showing interest in something besides target odor) and the handler recognized this by reading the dog. 

A searching dog is constantly investigating and discarding odors. They show interest in many things and then leave them to search for what gets them paid (rewarded). The handler knows the dog, and has probably seen the dog show interest in many people for the same reason. 
The indication for most dogs now a days is a passive alert; sit or down stay at source. It looks different than a regular sit. There is also an increased excitement in the dog. Here's a pic of Fama indicating. You can see it's different than a normal sit. She is focused on the source of odor.










David Winners


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yeah. It was obvious to me that the dog was not working scent. Just being nosy!! But I was sure was glad that the handler read the dog correct as well. Of course had she said she needed to search me, I would have happily complied. I had nothing. 

It sure was hard not petting him though. Wanted to reach out and give him a scratch. 

That said, he looked to be an ASL. Which was cool to see. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was also hit on by a K9 working at an airport in Washington, DC.

Dog came over, sniffed, and sat. I nearly had a heart attack, thinking someone had slipped something in my bag.

Turned out it was a food detection K9 and he had scented a sandwich that had been in there... But I had already eaten it on the plane 
"Sorry, dog..." I pointed to my stomach. I opened the empty bag. The handler laughed and moved on.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Turned out it was a food detection K9


????


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Customs searches for produce that is regulated coming from countries that harbor dangerous insects, fungus, stuff like that. 

David Winners


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> ????


The Marietta Daily Journal - Beagles sniff out banned produce at airport customs

We had flown in from Mexico.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I was at a demo like 13 years ago to see my city's K-9 who was dual purpose, patrol and narcotics. Dog walked right up to me. 

At that moment, I was unaware that the handler had seen me walking around the neighborhood with my shepherds. Handler knew I had an intact female in my house before the thought even occurred to me that was why the dog was interested in.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Not a dog story, but this thread is reminding me about the time I was flying out to visit my sister and they did a physical check of my carry on luggage when I checked in asking me if I'd packed my own bag, which I confirmed. They said "Umm...you can't take this on the plane". I had no idea what they were referring to until they pulled out a bag with a cocktail mixing kit in it!

My mom (may she rest in peace) decided to send my sister's cocktail mixing kit with me, without telling me that has...oh, I dunno...things like SKEWERS and KNIVES in it. lol Apparently I couldn't leave my carry on unattended in my mom's presence for even a minute! I could have killed her.

They were really nice about it and they put it in my checked baggage for me. 

Go WestJet! lol


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I had the O'Hare beagle hit on me for bringing a ginger root back from China. It was packaged and I was allowed to keep it. I've also been investigated by a Mali when waiting for an outbound flight, he was interested in my jacket which smelled like my dogs. 

My parents brought back a 2" tiny branch from a sacred olive tree in Israel. That little beagle found that and it had to be surrendered.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

I also had a working dog latch onto my carry bag while walking through an airport in DC recently. The handler and I let him sniff real good and then the handler just looked at me... I said, 'combination of GSD & Labrador scent'. We both laughed and he led the dog away.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Hahaha gsdsar I know the feeling you are talking about. My uncle, a police officer at the time, had a K-9 Rottweiler that was trained in detection though I don't know if it was something specific or what not. 
Anyways the family was getting together for the holidays at his house and at the time I was into making hemp necklaces. When I got into the house I said to my uncle, "Uhhh is he going to have a problem with these hemp necklaces?" To which he responds along the lines of "I don't know. Lets find out." He gives him a command and the dog starts sniffing me. I don't think I have ever stood so still before. HAHAHA. Magnum didn't do anything after that & my uncle told me it's all good. I <3'd that dog.


----------

